# Haggling On The Shops Retail Price



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi,
I want to buy a new tool, the best price I've found is £275, a couple of other shops also sell the tool close to this price. 

Because of the current economic climate I intend to haggle on the price. I'm wondering what my offer price should be? One of the sellers is sort of smallish family run setup the others seem to be larger concerns.
Cheers,
Peter.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Peter, 

Make it worth their while, try what's the best price you can do for this AND (something else small). 

At larger stores I've had luck with "Is this going to be going on sale any time soon?"

Either way, the more they see you in the store, the more they're willing to work with you. Of course, if times are tough they may need every dime as others are not buying. Good service and the ability to special order are worth paying a little extra for.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Gaia said:


> Hi,
> I want to buy a new tool, the best price I've found is £275, a couple of other shops also sell the tool close to this price.
> 
> Because of the current economic climate I intend to haggle on the price. I'm wondering what my offer price should be? One of the sellers is sort of smallish family run setup the others seem to be larger concerns.
> ...


OK thanks,
I'll give both ways a try.
Peter.


----------

